# ISO recipe from 1961 betty crocker



## cutepaintgirl (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello Everyone.
I am searching for the "Jewish Challah Braid" recipe from the 1961 edition of the Betty Crocker Picture Cookbook.  It was on page 106.  I have always borrowed my Moms book but sadly, the years haven't been kind to all of the pages and 106 is missing.  This is one of the best tasting recipes I've ever used. If someone could find and share this I would greatly appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 30, 2006)

Contact Betty Crocker.  They have everything that they have ever printed.  You can find an 800 # for them on anywho directory or any of their products.

I call companies for instruction manuals all the time.


----------



## Barb L. (Dec 30, 2006)

You could try calling your local library, they may have the book.


----------

